# George Best 5 Pound notes



## Guest109 (27 Nov 2006)

i have accquired 30 of these notes and some folders,what would you think would be a fair asking price for them,with folders and application forms


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Nov 2006)

Ask the [broken link removed]?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2006)

£5 each?


----------



## propertyprof (28 Nov 2006)

they are selling for circa £30 each on eBay!


----------



## Guest109 (28 Nov 2006)

well i got about 40  plus some presentation wallets,  so will probably try EBAY or another site


----------



## Murt10 (5 Dec 2006)

I went up North and got some too. Sorry now I didn't get more, but hey!, I don't want to seem greedy. 

I'm undecided whether to hold onto them or flog them now. 

Easiest money I will ever make. A one way bet. The worst that could happen would be that you couldn't sell them and would have to take face value for them.

Murt


----------



## phoenix_n (5 Dec 2006)

there was this really good piece on George Best on RTE about 2 weeks ago.....it was just a reporter talking to people that were lining the route. dont follow soccer or anything but it was a great listen.

searched rte (as it was podcasted) but could not find it.


----------



## Guest109 (5 Dec 2006)

you just might get that on 
www.youtube.com   or www.myspace.com  loads of clips on them sites amazing what you can dig up there, good luck


----------

